# Found mouse what to do?



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

How often do they need feeding? Have goats milk. What's the best way to keep him warm? Eyes aren't open yet, so tiny


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd watch this series. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sNX2byHbppM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=sNX2byHbppM


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oops it says it's unavailable! You can search it on youtube, the title is, "Raising a Baby Mouse 1/10 The First Day".


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If possible, locate a fancy mouse breeder or rescue near you. Being adopted by a nursing mother is the best hope for survival. Maybe even the animal shelter will have one (mine does).


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

Will have a phone around and see if I can find anywhere. In enfield if anyone knows a place. Will start watching the series now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh goodness where did you find it? I would maybe call around and see if anyone has a nursing mouse mother maybe even someone could give you. You might use an eyedropper or paintbrush to feed it.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/orphanedmice.cfm


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's the little guy, my boyfriends dad found him on the side of the road and picked him up. We've named him Mickey Winston Nugget as everybody liked different names. Been feeding him goats milk with a paint brush, been eating fine as far as I know and he's quite active. Stood up on my hand and even been walking a bit, I didn't know they did that so young! Gonna be a long night as nowhere we called will take him but I'm determined. Using my rats carrier with a hot water bottle covered with a towel and some tissue. I'd love any advice anyone has to give want to do the best I can


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is from studying orphaned rats -- wipe their bottom with a qtip to make it waste.


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

He's due to be fed in 15mins, the last fees he didn't take much and was shaking. I'm guessing its from the cold, should I feed him in the carrier instead? I've been using ear buds to rub his belly and get rid of waste  also should I add some cold water to the hot water bottle? He's moved away from it after feeding


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

do you have a heating pad? i would use that. the baby is cute im hoping it makes it. makes me want to go adopt mice lol.

Tip I found: *REHYDRATING SOLUTION* - Lactated Ringers Solution from a vet or Pedialyte, a rehydrating solution for human infants found in the infant section of your local grocery store. Note that Pedialyte is only good for 24 hours after opened. Lactated Ringers solution is a better choice as it has an expiration date of six months after opening. Hint: Pedialyte can be placed in ice cube trays and frozen. The frozen cubes can then be placed in a freezer bag with the air removed. Then you can take out a cube and thaw it at room temperature as needed. Do not microwave the cubes as the solution is altered by high heat.


http://www.rmca.org/Articles/orphans.htm
http://mouseranch.com/FYI/orphans.shtml


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah my boyfriends dad has a heat pad but said he would find it tomorrow. I've seen a bit about this, would love to have the money to take him to the vets and not have to freeze it. Will look for pedialyte tomorrow, how often should that be given and how much?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Most people use it to hydrate rats quickly. Maybe give him half milk bottle half pedialyte like twice a day until he seems a bit stronger (no shivering, maybe no ribs).


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

Has been shivering occasionally, I've been giving him water as well. Can't buy anything until tomorrow, skint. How much is the pedialyte? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

he dosnt need water yet also he can not be around fancy mice and most vets wont accept him your best bet is to find someone who can release him when hes older so he isn't troubled by captivity


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

Nobody will take him on, I'm unemployed so have the time for him. He's in a carrier on his own. When will he need water? Also when should I change from goats milk and what should it be changed too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

He should be fed kitten milk replacer caned is easier powderd is more economical. Around 3-4 weeks or weaning water in a bottle should be intro'd you will need to teach him to use it, they can get chilled to easily from being wet so dishes really are not safe. Around three weeks start putting food in his habitat so he can start picking at it any sooner he could but it may just be more of a waste. he looks to be around 1-2 weeks it can be hard to tell because somtimes they just dont grow as fast as other litters with there moms.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I think actually human soy formula is the best for him. If you can't afford it do goat's milk or lactose free milk.


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

I wouldn't sleep if I put a dish in there haha, would be too worried. Using the goats milk as has been recommended by quite a few people including a rescue place that wouldn't take him on, he's still here so it must be doing an alright job.

He's been stumbling around on my lap tonight and it makes it worth being shattered, seems a lot stronger than when we found him. I've had to stroke him to sleep a few times, he enjoys being petted. When I was making him go to the toilet earlier he was attacking the earbud, feel evil making him uncomfortable but its necessary.

Thank you so much for all the advice so far, gonna be a lot more questions 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

He has diarrhea, managed to find a home made recipe for pedialyte Hoping this will work tonight, will buy some ASAP. How long will I need to keep him from milk after diarrheas gone? Do I do it gradually? Been googling but struggling to find much


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

He just died, the home made pedialyte solution did nothing good


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

there was probably just somthing not right with him if his mommy didnt want him you tried your best dont be to hard on yourself


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

About a year ago I attempted to save a wild baby mouse that had been abandoned. He was about 10 days old when I found him. Even though I followed all the guides after about a week he Passed away. As has been said in posts about hand raising rats, it is incredibly difficult to care for an orphaned baby rodent. You should be commended for trying to save this little mouse.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danaw (Nov 10, 2012)

I tried to save an orphan baby mouse about two weeks ago, he was like 5 days old, he passed away after a week in my hands, I was so so sad, cried for two days  I knew there was a small chance that he would survive but..
You did your best, its really hard to hand raise orphans.


----------

